# Breeder Recommendations in NY



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Greetings,

I am new here and I'm looking to purchase my very GSD for me and my family.

I have looked into and contacted several breeders in NY but could someone recommend breeders that they have either bought from, had personal experience or know that they are reputable?

I am basically looking for a pet dog, German bloodli, that is great w/ young children and a home protector. Color is not a main issue but my wife would love an all black. Me and my wife have four children ages 7, 5, 3, and 2. We own our home on almost 2 acres and a portion is fenced in.

Any recommendations and success stories would be greatly appreciated. And of course, breeders to stay clear of.

If I missed anything, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I see a lot of 'German Shepherd' clubs in and around NY State. I'm sure you would still like personal recommendations, but they do have some good links & info.

Here's one that has tons of info. We were recently in the same boat, looking mostly for a family pet. I linked and asked around then got lined up with the puppy in my avitar.

It wasn't much more going with a known breeder over prices often listed in paper classifieds. Some of these breeders have been around several decades, so a lot of history to sift through if desired.


German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Empire Working club in Marion NY might have a litter this summer that would be appropriate for you. Wolfstraum has a litter just bred in NJ. A friend of mine that does SAR has a litter due in January. 

Where in NY are you?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I would check with Carol at Watcher-Engel in Connecticut. She usually has black pups and they are quality dogs.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Watcher Engel is a very good one, she produces a lot of black and nice dogs. I know Carol and she is a very nice, honest decent person.

Abby kennels is in MA, but they have really nice dogs that would fit what you are looking for and do have blacks sometimes.

Good luck with your search!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone. 

Jax08, I'm in Orange County.


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Has any heard of or dealt with Vom Hunter Haus in Cairo, NY? A co-worker recommended them.


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

MilesNY said:


> Watcher Engel is a very good one, she produces a lot of black and nice dogs. I know Carol and she is a very nice, honest decent person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Has any heard of or dealt with Vom Hunter Haus in Cairo, NY?


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

I also saw on some threads about Van Den Heuvel k9 but are they from MT or CT? Their phone number of area code comes back to MT but on here they are said to be from CT


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you might want to do a google search on hunter haus. A blurp just came over my FB feed with a news article, and it wasn't good


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely do a search on Hunter Haus. I believe they are out of business that this particular moment. Dogs seized.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know of three working line litters very close to you coming in the next month. All quality dogs.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Definitely do a search on Hunter Haus. I believe they are out of business that this particular moment. Dogs seized.


This is in my neck of the woods. They are all over the news including this article.

WNYT.com - Dozens of dogs, one cat seized in Greene County; owner arrested

The dogs they showed during the news report did not look "thin" as reported. The four dogs they showed looked in good conditon. But they did say the SPCA took out over 32 adult dogs, 7 puppies and one cat. The dogs were taken from two properties with one of the addresses the same as the address listed for Vom Hunter Haus per their FB page.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Vom Eisenraben

I know the breeder and personally met most of their dogs, saw them at a couple shows... really great dogs with super temperaments! They are Western NY.


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow! Very sorry to hear this about them. Several co-workers have dogs from them and highly recommend them. I hope it turns out to be not true.

Thanks everyone for their recommendations. I ended up going with Van Den Heuvel. I pick up our new family member from Newark airport today!


----------



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

It looks like the dogs from the seizure are already available for adoption.


----------

